# HBGary-Hack schlägt weitere Wellen



## Newsfeed (2 März 2011)

Aaron Barr ist von seinem Posten zurückgetreten. Demokratische Abgeordnete fordern eine Untersuchung der Geschäftspraktiken von HBGary.

Weiterlesen...


----------

